# Half Marathon



## MedicTWO (25 Jun 2014)

Hello

So to pass time and work on my pre-basic cardio, I decided to sign up for my first half marathon.

It is the Kelowna Wine Festival Half Marathon on September 6th; 11 weeks away. 

Since I am running alone I was wondering if anyone else is entering or wanted to? 

MedicTWO


----------



## BorisK (25 Jun 2014)

Wish I was in Kelowna again... Stuck here in Ontario.   Would totally join you.  Go for a beer after too at the mythical place 'Cheetas'.  (Jaw dropping place : not because it's really good, just because it's actually real : Sportsbar/DanceClub/BikerBar/Stripclub... All in one room, all sharing the same decor.  Bikers in one corner doing drug deals, sports hounds watching the game by the bar, Dj playing for some random drunk guys and girls who think they're in a night club and are dancing in the centre of the room on the 'dance floor', while they ignore the stripper on stage 3' away from them.  

A wide net of a business plan if I've ever seen one lol.  

Best of luck on your run.


----------



## MedicTWO (25 Jun 2014)

Haha funny you should mention Cheetahs... A girl I went to high school with is now a dancer there. Also, recently asked to leave the fine establishment after trying to pay a less than adequate stripper to put her clothes back on (I think I offered my sweater)

I'll be needing the luck so thank you


----------



## BorisK (25 Jun 2014)

Ha! 

Enjoy the training and the run as well.  Hard to beat the views out there, especially near the wineries.  

Cheers


----------

